# Pellegatti:"Elliott dica se il Milan è la seconda squadra di Milano"



## admin (10 Febbraio 2020)

*Pellegatti:"Elliott dica se il Milan è la seconda squadra di Milano"*

Sfogo di Carlo Pellegatti contro Elliott. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, sul proprio canale YT, la proprietà deve dire chiaramente se intendono trasformare il Milan nella seconda squadra di Milano. A parte Ibra, il mercato fatto a gennaio non ha rafforzato la squadra. la proprietà deve dire se ha intenzione di rinforzare seriamente il Milan. Con i giovani non si va da nessuna parte. Boban e Maldini volevano Bernardeschi mentre qualcun altro ha bloccato la trattativa per i costi. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, qualcuno della proprietà deve parlare e spiegare, in questa settimana.


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sfogo di Carlo Pellegatti contro Elliott. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, sul proprio canale YT, la proprietà deve dire chiaramente se intendono trasformare il Milan nella seconda squadra di Milano. A parte Ibra, il mercato fatto a gennaio non ha rafforzato la squadra. la proprietà deve dire se ha intenzione di rinforzare seriamente il Milan. Con i giovani non si va da nessuna parte. Boban e Maldini volevano Bernardeschi mentre qualcun altro ha bloccato la trattativa per i costi. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, qualcuno della proprietà deve parlare e spiegare, in questa settimana".



Se la prendesse con chi comanda veramente. Con i due delinquenti...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sfogo di Carlo Pellegatti contro Elliott. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, sul proprio canale YT, la proprietà deve dire chiaramente se intendono trasformare il Milan nella seconda squadra di Milano. A parte Ibra, il mercato fatto a gennaio non ha rafforzato la squadra. la proprietà deve dire se ha intenzione di rinforzare seriamente il Milan. Con i giovani non si va da nessuna parte. Boban e Maldini volevano Bernardeschi mentre qualcun altro ha bloccato la trattativa per i costi. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, qualcuno della proprietà deve parlare e spiegare, in questa settimana".



Idiott deve semplicemente sparire per sempre. Che sia maledetto, maledetto strozzino. Lo disprezzo immensamente, spero che tolga presto le sue fetide zampe dal nostro club. Informatevi su ciò che fa il fondo Elliott, gli sciacalli sono nobili in confronto.



Admin ha scritto:


> Se la prendesse con chi comanda veramente. Con i due delinquenti...



Anche se fosse Idiott si è prestato fin dall’inizio. O qualcuno crede che avrebbe davvero “prestato” i soldi al lavapiatti cinese che non aveva manco gli occhi per piangere?


----------



## Giangy (10 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sfogo di Carlo Pellegatti contro Elliott. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, sul proprio canale YT, la proprietà deve dire chiaramente se intendono trasformare il Milan nella seconda squadra di Milano. A parte Ibra, il mercato fatto a gennaio non ha rafforzato la squadra. la proprietà deve dire se ha intenzione di rinforzare seriamente il Milan. Con i giovani non si va da nessuna parte. Boban e Maldini volevano Bernardeschi mentre qualcun altro ha bloccato la trattativa per i costi. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, qualcuno della proprietà deve parlare e spiegare, in questa settimana".



Anche se Pellegatti, non ho mai capito, ancora da che parte sta... concordo per i giovani sconosciuti, che con quelli non si va da nessuna parte, e non siamo un Genoa qualsiasi. Su Bernardeschi, secondo me si trova di molto meglio, ha me non piace come giocatore, troppo discontinuo, e non prenderei mai giocatore dai gobbi, dopo gli ultimi pacchi. Detto questo, Idiott si farà un ragionamento, di levarsi di torno quanto prima! Ma se è vero, che ha rifiutato un offerta da un miliardo qualche mese fa... dall’americano della Roma, vuol dire che, questi sono fuori! Spero, sempre non sia vero. Anche se preferisco proprietari alla Arnault, o qualche sceicco ricco sfondato. Ma ha quelle cifre...


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sfogo di Carlo Pellegatti contro Elliott. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, sul proprio canale YT, la proprietà deve dire chiaramente se intendono trasformare il Milan nella seconda squadra di Milano. A parte Ibra, il mercato fatto a gennaio non ha rafforzato la squadra. la proprietà deve dire se ha intenzione di rinforzare seriamente il Milan. Con i giovani non si va da nessuna parte. Boban e Maldini volevano Bernardeschi mentre qualcun altro ha bloccato la trattativa per i costi. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, qualcuno della proprietà deve parlare e spiegare, in questa settimana".



Ancora domande da porre??
Non è abbastanza chiara la situazione?? Perdiamo derby in serie e ne abbiamo vinti due tra gli ultimi 10, l'inter gioca la champions e ora si gioca lo scudetto mentre noi a novembre siamo fuori da tutto e pellegatti si chiede se siamo la seconda squadra di milano???
Direi che i fatti sono eloquenti.
Il milan è già la seconda squadra di milano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ancora domande da porre??
> Non è abbastanza chiara la situazione?? Perdiamo derby in serie e ne abbiamo vinti due tra gli ultimi 10, l'inter gioca la champions e ora si gioca lo scudetto mentre noi a novembre siamo fuori da tutto e pellegatti si chiede se siamo la seconda squadra di milano???
> Direi che i fatti sono eloquenti.
> Il milan è già la seconda squadra di milano.



Penso volesse chiedere se questo sarà l’andazzo stabile. E con Idiott è evidente che lo sarà. Devono levarsi dal quarzo, con le buone o le cattive.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2020)

se continuiamo così ci supera anche il monza.
mutanda croccante per il presidente.

comunque questo pellegatti forse lascia presagire qualcosa di buono......

PS: il commento su bernardeschi poteva davvero evitarlo. ringraziamo gazidis va


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque questo pellegatti forse lascia presagire qualcosa di buono......



Cosa? Spiegati meglio per favore.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Penso volesse chiedere se questo sarà l’andazzo stabile. E con Idiott è evidente che lo sarà. Devono levarsi dal quarzo, con le buone o le cattive.



Limitiamoci a guardare gli allenatori che abbiamo scelto.
Direi che è tutto molto chiaro.
Potrei allargare il discorso anche al ds.
Non scordare le frecciate di conte quando firmò per l'inter : ' ho firmato con chi mi ha illustrato un progetto'.
Per la serie : come lodare i miei senza offendere alcuno.
Erano giorni in cui tutti speravamo che conte venisse da noi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Limitiamoci a guardare gli allenatori che abbiamo scelto.
> Direi che è tutto molto chiaro.
> Potrei allargare il discorso anche al ds.
> Non scordare le frecciate di conte quando firmò per l'inter : ' ho firmato con chi mi ha illustrato un progetto'.
> ...



Esattamente. Ripeto, il Milan di Idiott è l’Inter di Tohir(chio), nè più nè meno.


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

Elliot ha speso vagonate di milioni per un Milan fallimentare nelle scelte, non è Elliot la causa di questo Milan.
Mi sembra incredibile che ci sia una battaglia contro di loro, manco fossero una società che non spende tipo l'ultimo Berlusconi.
E spero e credo che stiano sistemando i conti per cedere un Milan sano , o almeno quanto piu' sano possibile, al miglior offerente, questo lo sapevamo tutti.
Ci sono squadre che hanno investito un cavolo con una piazza durissima come la Lazio che stanno primeggiando con un calcio sensazionale, da anni che giocano così, perchè hanno gente intelligente a gestirla.
Al momento siamo la seconda squadra di milano perchè abbiamo lavorato male malissimo a partire dai cinesi, con erroracci clamorosi come quello di Bonucci quando ci serviva un centravanti, per poi arrivare a Leonardo che ha speso vagonate per higuain piatek e paquetà.
Qui non è colpa di Elliot , qui è colpa di dirigenti incapaci, è stranissimo che uno come lui vada a spendere 40 milioni per Paquetà, giocatore palesemente troppo lento per il calcio europeo, o i 30 per Piatek che pareva un giocatore da valutare un attimo prima di andar ad investire in questo modo dopo una mezza stagione al genoa.
E' colpa di Leonardo non di Elliot se non si è iniziato a depurare la rosa dai giocatori pessimi, tenere Calabria Kessie Suso un errrore madornale loro mica di Elliot.
Lukaku (che da noi non sarebbe mai venuto ora come ora, per inciso) è stato pagato 70 mln da Suning, gli stessi soldi di Piatek e Paquetà.
Non sto dicendo VIVA ELLIOT, sappiamo cosa fanno e forse non tutti anzi credo molto pochi sanno le schifezze che hanno combinato a livello mondiale questi qua, ma sto dicendo che la mancanza di risultati sportivi non è da additare a loro.
Sono anni che mettiamo degli incapaci a gestire i fantamilioni, da Mirabelli a Maldini e Boban, gente che non è del mestiere che non ha le giuste conoscenze che non puo' fare le cose che faceva il miglior Galliani, quello con qualche soldo da spendere fino a che non gli han chiuso la cerniera.
Lui aveva una rete di conoscenze formidabile.
Ripeto, quello prima degli inciuci con Preziosi e del portafoglio sigillato.
Tra cinesi e elliot sono stati spesi centinaia di milioni che han partorito un Milan al massimo al quinto posto, con delle E.League allucinanti, sempre inferiore alle prime in ogni partita o quasi.
A.Silva, Biglia,Bonucci,il prestito di Higuain carissimo, Leao,Paqueta', Piatek,Kessie, sono i primi nomi che mi vengono in mente che tutti assieme faranno un 200 milioni abbondanti, quello che la lazio avrà speso in 7 anni noi lo abbiamo speso in 3 senza ottenere nulla di nulla.


----------



## kipstar (10 Febbraio 2020)

non serve dirlo. nei fatti lo siamo già, purtroppo. credo che l'inversione ci sarà probabilmente quando saremo stufi di domandarcelo.....ovviamente spero di no ma è la cosa più probabile.....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Elliot ha speso vagonate di milioni per un Milan fallimentare nelle scelte, non è Elliot la causa di questo Milan.
> Mi sembra incredibile che ci sia una battaglia contro di loro, manco fossero una società che non spende tipo l'ultimo Berlusconi.
> E spero e credo che stiano sistemando i conti per cedere un Milan sano , o almeno quanto piu' sano possibile, al miglior offerente, questo lo sapevamo tutti.
> Ci sono squadre che hanno investito un cavolo con una piazza durissima come la Lazio che stanno primeggiando con un calcio sensazionale, da anni che giocano così, perchè hanno gente intelligente a gestirla.
> ...



Si ma anche basta con sta storia delle vagonate di milioni quando non ci hanno aumentato di un euro il faturato, dai. I gran soldi li abbiamo spesi col cinese, Idiott sta facendo il minimo indispensabile per un club come questo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Febbraio 2020)

Avevo giusto finito di vedere il video...sta incazzato come una vipera e non l'ho mai sentito parlare alla proprietà in questi termini...cambio di registro pazzesco


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Cosa? Spiegati meglio per favore.



mah la mia è una speranza..

essendo pelle un gran lecca-culo e avendo cambiato idea così all'improvviso ultimamente, magari ha iniziato una campagna mediatica per preparare il tifoso ad un cambio di proprietà (o forse solo un cambio dirigenziale?).
reale o fasulla non lo so...
ovviamente imbeccato da qualcuno molto in alto...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mah la mia è una speranza..
> 
> essendo pelle un gran lecca-culo e avendo cambiato idea così all'improvviso ultimamente, magari ha iniziato una campagna mediatica per preparare il tifoso ad un cambio di proprietà (o forse solo un cambio dirigenziale?).
> reale o fasulla non lo so...
> ovviamente imbeccato da qualcuno molto in alto...



Sarebbe un sogno, magari.


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma anche basta con sta storia delle vagonate di milioni quando non ci hanno aumentato di un euro il faturato, dai.



Perchè questi non ci terranno per molto, il loro è un passaggio gia' dichiarato, vogliono sanificare la società e rivenderla.
La mancanza di risultati sportivi però non la si puo' additare alla totale mancanza di investimenti ma solo agli errori clamorosi dei dirigenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Elliot ha speso vagonate di milioni per un Milan fallimentare nelle scelte, non è Elliot la causa di questo Milan.
> Mi sembra incredibile che ci sia una battaglia contro di loro, manco fossero una società che non spende tipo l'ultimo Berlusconi.
> E spero e credo che stiano sistemando i conti per cedere un Milan sano , o almeno quanto piu' sano possibile, al miglior offerente, questo lo sapevamo tutti.
> Ci sono squadre che hanno investito un cavolo con una piazza durissima come la Lazio che stanno primeggiando con un calcio sensazionale, da anni che giocano così, perchè hanno gente intelligente a gestirla.
> ...



ma non ti sei accorto che prendono dirigenti figurine apposta per spender male e che spariscono i soldi? 
cioè, se per te c'è l'intento di tornar su alzo le mani.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non ti sei accorto che prendono dirigenti figurine apposta per spender male e che spariscono i soldi?
> cioè, se per te c'è l'intento di tornar su alzo le mani.



dei geni del marketing a spendere male di proposito...


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non ti sei accorto che prendono dirigenti figurine apposta per spender male e che spariscono i soldi?
> cioè, se per te c'è l'intento di tornar su alzo le mani.



Sono pronto ad ascoltare un ragionamento sensato sulle basi di quello che hai appena affermato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Perchè questi non ci terranno per molto, il loro è un passaggio gia' dichiarato, vogliono sanificare la società e rivenderla.
> La mancanza di risultati sportivi però non la si puo' additare alla totale mancanza di investimenti ma solo agli errori clamorosi dei dirigenti.



Errori che probabilmente non ci sarebbero stati se avessero aumentato il fatturato e quindi dato più disponibilità economica al club, visto che quando sei costretto a prendere giocatori che costano 20/30 milioni la fregatura è dietro l’angolo.


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> dei geni del marketing a spendere male di proposito...



No ma ci credono pure eh, ormai qui tra Viva l'inter che è meglio della Juve , Berlusconi proprietario oscuro e Elliot che adora perdere milioni di euro è una follia giornaliera che si autoalimenta quotidianamente.


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Errori che probabilmente non ci sarebbero stati se avessero aumentato il fatturato e quindi dato più disponibilità economica al club, visto che quando sei costretto a prendere giocatori che costano 20/30 milioni la fregatura è dietro l’angolo.



70 milioni paquetà e piatek, te lo ripeto e.
han tenuto donnarumma con uno stipendio che sembra neuer.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> 70 milioni paquetà e piatek, te lo ripeto e.
> han tenuto donnarumma con uno stipendio che sembra neuer.



70 milioni in due, 35 milioni l’uno. Scommesse. Costose ma sempre scommesse. E con quella spesa era finito il budget, l’Inda 70 milioni li ha spesi per il solo Lukaku.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> No ma ci credono pure eh, ormai qui tra Viva l'inter che è meglio della Juve , Berlusconi proprietario oscuro e Elliot che adora perdere milioni di euro è una follia giornaliera che si autoalimenta quotidianamente.



I problemi sono assai più gravi: incompetenza, poca esperienza e proprietà fantasma senza peso.


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 70 milioni in due, 35 milioni l’uno. Scommesse. Costose ma sempre scommesse. E con quella spesa era finito il budget, l’Inda 70 milioni li ha spesi per il solo Lukaku.



Ora 70 milioni li consideriamo noccioline, una robetta proprio.
Il nostro livello attuale non doveva essere certo Juve o Inter Suning, il nostro livello doveva essere Napoli Lazio Roma Atalanta.
I risultati sportivi sono allucinanti per quello che si è speso e non è colpa di Elliot.
Girala come vuoi ma è una battaglia populista, il solito "me la prendo col mondo" quando le cose non vanno a dovere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Sti inetti sono arrivati a far sbroccare perfino Pellegatti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ora 70 milioni li consideriamo noccioline, una robetta proprio.
> Il nostro livello attuale non doveva essere certo Juve o Inter Suning, il nostro livello doveva essere Napoli Lazio Roma Atalanta.
> I risultati sportivi sono allucinanti per quello che si è speso e non è colpa di Elliot.
> Girala come vuoi ma è una battaglia populista, il solito "me la prendo col mondo" quando le cose non vanno a dovere.



Il Milan non può fare la Lazio o l’Atalanta, non funziona a Milano c’è poco da fare. A Milano senza gente pronta (che costa ben più di 30/35 milioni) non vai da nessuna parte. Altro ambiente, altre pressioni, altro tutto.


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> I problemi sono assai più gravi: incompetenza, poca esperienza e proprietà fantasma senza peso.



Concordo in tutto, sulla presenza zero di Elliot che probabilmente non permette alla società di sentire coinvolgimento, quello giusto per poter primeggiare.
Su questo sono d'accordo.


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Milan non può fare la Lazio o l’Atalanta, non funziona a Milano c’è poco da fare.



Ma esistono anche i passaggi, l'Inter di Tohir da te spesso citata viveva di prestiti secchi, lo stesso Suning per sistemare il FFP ne ha fatti di importanti in questi anni, non è che si debba pensre sempre al petroliere che dal nulla ti riporta in un anno in auge, non c'è riuscito Abramovic non c'è riuscito neanche il City che ambisce a vincere la champions ma che non gliela fa proprio,ci sono passaggi che a milano sono stati fatti benissimo dai nostri cugini, mentre noi abbiamo avuto proprietà allucinanti e casini, Elliot rispetto a Tohir è Arnault proprio, gli investimenti ci sono stati i giocatori sono stati acquistati anche a prezzi alti.
Nulla giustifica un tracollo sportivo così, la grande colpa di Elliot probabilmente è stata affidarsi a Gazidis, lo sappiamo tutti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sono pronto ad ascoltare un ragionamento sensato sulle basi di quello che hai appena affermato.



oddio ne hanno fatti in tanti a centinaia. ti sembra che tutto fili normalmente?
cessioni ai cinesi, cinesi che non vendono per perdere tutto, bilanci che invece di -80 sono -150, dirigenze assurde tragicomiche...

i motovi non sono facili da capire ma bene o male c'è dietro sempre LUI dai


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Milan non può fare la Lazio o l’Atalanta, non funziona a Milano c’è poco da fare. A Milano senza gente pronta (che costa ben più di 30/35 milioni) non vai da nessuna parte. Altro ambiente, altre pressioni, altro tutto.



Infatti Skrjniar è costato 70 milioni.
Lautaro 80.
Vecino 130.
D'ambrosio 180.
De vrji un miliardo.

Non guardiamo solo Lukaku, perchè è l'unico super top che loro han preso a prezzi da top.
(tralasciando il discorso Eriksen)


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> No ma ci credono pure eh, ormai qui tra Viva l'inter che è meglio della Juve , Berlusconi proprietario oscuro e Elliot che adora perdere milioni di euro è una follia giornaliera che si autoalimenta quotidianamente.



ascolta se a te piace la juve buon per te. bravo 
c'è anche gente che preferisce l'inter, dov'è il problema?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma esistono anche i passaggi, l'Inter di Tohir da te spesso citata viveva di prestiti secchi, lo stesso Suning per sistemare il FFP ne ha fatti di importanti in questi anni, non è che si debba pensre sempre al petroliere che dal nulla ti riporta in un anno in auge, non c'è riuscito Abramovic non c'è riuscito neanche il City che ambisce a vincere la champions ma che non gliela fa proprio,ci sono passaggi che a milano sono stati fatti benissimo dai nostri cugini, mentre noi abbiamo avuto proprietà allucinanti e casini, Elliot rispetto a Tohir è Arnault proprio, gli investimenti ci sono stati i giocatori sono stati acquistati anche a prezzi alti.
> Nulla giustifica un tracollo sportivo così, la grande colpa di Elliot probabilmente è stata affidarsi a Gazidis, lo sappiamo tutti.



In realtà Idiott è peggio di Tohir perché essendo orientati solo al profitto tende ad escludere prestiti secchi sui quali non possa lucrare. Tohir un minimo di attenzione alla parte sportiva ce l’aveva, l’Inda con lui fece anche un quarto posto nel 2015/2016 che allora non valeva la CL, andava in giro con un allenatore come Mancini (che per il Milan di Idiott uno di quel livello è arrivabile quanto lo sarebbe per il Parma) e fu prima per quasi tutto il girone d’andata 2015/2016.



Lambro ha scritto:


> Infatti Skrjniar è costato 70 milioni.
> Lautaro 80.
> Vecino 130.
> D'ambrosio 180.
> ...



D’Ambrosio e Vecino sono gregari, Lautaro e Skriniar invece sono bei colpi, ma l’Inda aveva anche gente pronta da subito proprio perché dovevano risalire e Tohir un minimo la curava la parte sportiva, non si è mai sognato di imporre lo zecchino d’oro all’Inter.


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In realtà Idiott è peggio di Tohir perché essendo orientati solo al profitto tende ad escludere prestiti secchi sui quali non possa lucrare. Tohir un minimo di attenzione alla parte sportiva ce l’aveva, l’Inda con lui fece anche un quarto posto nel 2015/2016 che allora non valeva la CL, andava in giro con un allenatore come Mancini (che per il Milan di Idiott uno di quel livello è arrivabile quanto lo sarebbe per il Parma) e fu prima per quasi tutto il girone d’andata 2015/2016.
> 
> D’Ambrosio e Vecino sono gregari, Lautaro e Skriniar invece sono bei colpi, ma l’Inda aveva anche gente pronta da subito proprio perché dovevano risalire e Tohir un minimo la curava la parte sportiva, non si è mai sognato di imporre lo zecchino d’oro all’Inter.



Avrei voluto sentirti quando giocavamo con una squadra che sembrava un pensionato tra gattuso zambro nesta clarence ambro oddo etc etc, dove tutti eran quotidianamente ad insultare la politica societaria e a volere i giovani.
Quell'anno che menzioni tu c'era l'atalanta in zona retrocessione, la lazio a meta' classifica col milan e dietro l'inter che fece ben 67 punti lontanissima dalle prime 3 a 91 82 80 c'erano fiorentina e sassuolo, non è che i nerazzurri fecero questo gran campionatone e come sottolinei tu il quarto posto non dava la champions e non era così ambito come ora.
Non capisco poi il concetto che fai sui gregari, sono stati buoni colpi anche quelli, lo vedresti male al milan vecino?
sarebbe proprio quello che ci serve, idem d'ambrosio che al confronto con calabria e conti è un gran bel giocatore di sostanza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Avrei voluto sentirti quando giocavamo con una squadra che sembrava un pensionato tra gattuso zambro nesta clarence ambro oddo etc etc, dove tutti eran quotidianamente ad insultare la politica societaria e a volere i giovani.
> Quell'anno che menzioni tu c'era l'atalanta in zona retrocessione, la lazio a meta' classifica col milan e dietro l'inter che fece ben 67 punti lontanissima dalle prime 3 a 91 82 80 c'erano fiorentina e sassuolo, non è che i nerazzurri fecero questo gran campionatone e come sottolinei tu il quarto posto non dava la champions e non era così ambito come ora.



L’Inter fu campione d’inverno se non erro, roba che per noi manco facendoci di LSD potremmo anche solo sognare. Per la prima parte, si volevano i giovani forti, di sicuro nessuno all’epoca voleva le scommesse alla Piatek.


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ascolta se a te piace la juve buon per te. bravo
> c'è anche gente che preferisce l'inter, dov'è il problema?



A me piace il Milan, odio soltanto l'ipocrisia di voler sempre cercare colpevoli altrove tranne che in se stessi,sarà che il periodo complottista l'ho fatto anni fa e che ora mi ha parecchio stufato come modo di ragionare, tutto qua


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Inter fu campione d’inverno se non erro, roba che per noi manco facendoci di LSD potremmo anche solo sognare. Per la prima parte, si volevano i giovani forti, di sicuro nessuno all’epoca voleva le scommesse alla Piatek.



Si ma la forbice con i top club europei e la Premier è aumentata vertiginosamente, ci sono realtà che si sono consolidate come Psg City che erano ancora agli albori se vuoi, comprare un giovane topmondo costa cifre incredibili senza poi garantirti sempre risultati (dembelè coutinho joao felix i primi che mi vengono in mente).
Che poi ora come ora, tu che sei in rampa di lancio per la tua carriera e ti vuole mezza europa, se anche Elliot dicesse spendiamo 70 milioni, tu vai al Milan che son 10 anni che non arriva quasi manco a fare le coppe?
Quella dei giocatori da 30 40 mln è una via spesso obbligata, per iniziare un ciclo, POI arrivi ai Lukaku e ai grandi parametri zero o in scadenza.


----------



## Zenos (10 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sfogo di Carlo Pellegatti contro Elliott. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, sul proprio canale YT, la proprietà deve dire chiaramente se intendono trasformare il Milan nella seconda squadra di Milano. A parte Ibra, il mercato fatto a gennaio non ha rafforzato la squadra. la proprietà deve dire se ha intenzione di rinforzare seriamente il Milan. Con i giovani non si va da nessuna parte. Boban e Maldini volevano Bernardeschi mentre qualcun altro ha bloccato la trattativa per i costi. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, qualcuno della proprietà deve parlare e spiegare, in questa settimana.



E che ti devono dire?siamo i prestanomi di SB che gli stanno riciclando capitali da 2 anni?


----------



## mil77 (10 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ascolta se a te piace la juve buon per te. bravo
> c'è anche gente che preferisce l'inter, dov'è il problema?



Mi sa che sei se non l'unico uno dei pochi milanisti che tra juve e inter preferisce vedere vincere lo scudetto all'inter. Però di potrebbe fare un sondaggio


----------



## Raryof (10 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sfogo di Carlo Pellegatti contro Elliott. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, sul proprio canale YT, la proprietà deve dire chiaramente se intendono trasformare il Milan nella seconda squadra di Milano. A parte Ibra, il mercato fatto a gennaio non ha rafforzato la squadra. la proprietà deve dire se ha intenzione di rinforzare seriamente il Milan. Con i giovani non si va da nessuna parte. Boban e Maldini volevano Bernardeschi mentre qualcun altro ha bloccato la trattativa per i costi. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, qualcuno della proprietà deve parlare e spiegare, in questa settimana.



Pellegatti classe 1950 giustamente ha raggiunto l'apice del suo successo sul web giovane come si sente lui, peccato che i tempi calcistici siano così baztardotti.... perché lui in realtà se la sarebbe dovuta prendere PRIMA con chi ha permesso che la creatura Milan finisse bruciata nei meandri del provincialismo più becero e finisse in mano a degli strozzini per giunta incompetenti in materia calcistica ma soprattutto nemmeno indirizzati verso chissà che espansione del brand o una chiarezza lecita nei confronti dei tifosi.
Caro Carlo sei un 70 enne che è arrivato tardi, ora è logico che spereresti di condividere le tue emozioni con tutti attraverso un Milan vincente e l'app di onecessfootball ma devi prendertela solo con i due padroni tuoi grandi eroi che il Milan se lo sono gustato pure durante la vecchiaia e da protagonisti mentre tu ne decantavi le doti "a tavola" tra tovaglioli unti e bicchieri di cristallo...
Ora Carlo giustamente si chiede perché a 70 anni il Milan non è tornato competitivo, strano, a 62 no, a 65 no perché si sentiva aria di cessione, nel 2016 no perché si sentiva aria di cessione, nel 2017 no perché stavamo ripartendo, nel 2018 no perché eravamo appena "passati" da una bancarella all'altra, nel 2020 invece sì... Elliott cerca di farci tornare competitivi che qui a qualcuno sta venendo il dubbio di non poter più trovare i soprannomi giusti ai giocatori senza dover per forza pensare male e cominciare a "insultare" i giocatori come facciamo tutti noi benpensanti e con la rabbia di un vecchietto che si sente giovane.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sfogo di Carlo Pellegatti contro Elliott. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista, sul proprio canale YT, la proprietà deve dire chiaramente se intendono trasformare il Milan nella seconda squadra di Milano. A parte Ibra, il mercato fatto a gennaio non ha rafforzato la squadra. la proprietà deve dire se ha intenzione di rinforzare seriamente il Milan. Con i giovani non si va da nessuna parte. Boban e Maldini volevano Bernardeschi mentre qualcun altro ha bloccato la trattativa per i costi. Sempre secondo Pellegatti, qualcuno della proprietà deve parlare e spiegare, in questa settimana.


Quando si prendono 4 scoppole nel derby hai voglia di parlare di futuribilitá e progetto giovani, brucia a qualsiasi tifoso che abbia a cuore le sorti dell’A.C. Milan. Quello che ha fatto Suning con l’Inter è chiaro, quello che vuole fare Idiott invece è oltraggioso per la storia è i colori di questo glorioso club. Questo club attualmente è feccia, feccia sono i giocatori e feccia è la proprietà. Non riconosco più questo club, gli cambiassero nome finché non torna a essere il vero Milan.


----------



## sunburn (11 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> 70 milioni paquetà e piatek, te lo ripeto e.
> han tenuto donnarumma con uno stipendio che sembra neuer.


Ma come sono stati pagati Paquetà e Piatek? Singer ha rotto il maialino di porcellana con i regali di Natale dei parenti o Ac Milan S.p.a. ha emesso prestiti obbligazionari garantiti sottoscritti interamente da Project RedBlack(controllata da Elliot) come già successo in passato?
Non ho trovato online l’ultimo bilancio, quindi non conosco la formula usata per rifinanziare. A intuito, la prima mi sento di escluderla, la seconda è verosimile.


----------



## mabadi (11 Febbraio 2020)

Dovresti comprare Modric Messi Thiago Silva e poi mettici dei giovani che possano crescere. se non riesci a prendere Messi va bene Ibra


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque Pellegatti ste cose le deve dire nelle conferenze stampa, non in quella piattaforma imbarazzante che è youtube.


----------

